# FR: en + quelques-uns, quelques-unes



## zamodeo

Salut!

Pour repondre à "Avez-vouz visité quelques monuments de Paris?" est-ce qu'on dirait "Je les ai visités quelques-uns," ou "J'en ai visités quelques-uns?" Et pourqoi?

Et si je voudrais dire, "Je les ai visités tous," est-ce qu'on utilise "les?"

Merci bien!


----------



## dan144556

Well I know that it would be "J'en ai visité quelques-uns" (note that you don't make "visité" agree).  And I know that it would be "Je les ai visités tous."

I just don't know why...


----------



## cropje_jnr

Dire "je les ai visités quelques-un" serait dire "_I visited them some_" en anglais - ce genre de pronom personnel ne convient pas en parlant d'un objet direct. "En", par contre, signifie "_of them_" (donc "_I visited some (of them)_"). 

"Je les ai visités tous" = "_I visited them all"_, ce qui est parfaitement convenable.


----------



## giannid

It's like this:

J'ai visité quelques monuments
J'en ai visité quelques-uns.

J'ai visité trois monuments.
J'en ai visité trois.


----------



## janpol

"quelques musées" ou "des" = certains, cela exclut la totalité
j'en ai visité (pas d'accord du participe passé) quelques uns = j'ai visité quelques uns d'entre eux
je les ai visités tous" : je crois qu'on dit plus volontiers : "je les ai tous visités"


----------



## Tupp

I am working on an activity at the moment where you have to replace an expression of quantity with the pronoun "en".

e.g. J'ai quelques peintures becomes j'en ai quelques-unes.

Can someone explain why uns/unes is added to the sentence?

Merci en avance!


----------



## franc 91

Because it's une peinture - (you could also say une toile or un tableau)


----------



## All in One

I have *a *painting
I have *one*
_J'ai *une *peinture
__J'*en* ai *une*
_I have *a few* paintings
I have *a few*
_J'ai *quelques *peintures
__J'*en* ai *quelques-unes*
_


When 'a few' is not followed by a noun, it translates as _en... quelques-un(e)s_, not just _quelques._


----------



## maicart

In the sentence "J'en ai *une*" (I have *one*), does "une" replace "painting"? Is it an indefinite pronoun?


----------



## olivier68

Hi Maicart,

Maybe it replaces "painting"... but with no context... difficult to say ;-)

[…]


----------



## franc 91

It's - une - because it refers to a feminine noun - in this case - une peinture, if it were a masculine noun such as - un tableau, it would be - un. NB when you use - en - here, it has the meaning of - of (whatever you are talking about).


----------



## maicart

@olivier68 I was following *All in One*'s thread:

I have a painting = J'en ai une peinture = J'en ai *une
*
Is "one" an indefinite pronoun replacing "peinture"?


----------



## olivier68

I have a painting : j'ai une peinture

If you add "en", you make a kind of restriction : une peinture... de quoi... ou par qui ???

Exemples :

1) Chez moi, j'ai une peinture (on ne s'occupe pas de savoir s'il y en a plusieurs, ou qui les a peintes)

2) - As-tu des peintures chez toi ?
- Oui, j'en ai (= j'ai des peintures, sens très vague : il y a des peintures)

3) - As-tu une peinture de Picasso ?
- Oui, j'en ai une ! ( = j'ai une peinture qui représente Picasso)

4) - As-tu une peinture de Picasso ?
- Oui, j'en ai une ! ( = j'ai une peinture peinte par Picasso)


----------



## franc 91

The short answer to your question is  - yes.


----------



## DrChen

maicart said:


> I have a painting = J'en ai une peinture = J'en ai *une*


----------



## Maître Capello

maicart said:


> In the sentence "J'en ai *une*" (I have *one*), does "une" replace "painting"? Is it an indefinite pronoun?


Well, the answer is not as simple as what franc 91 suggested. _Une_ is indeed an indefinite pronoun, but _peinture_ is actually replaced by both _en_ and _une_.

_J'ai une peinture._ → _J'en ai une.
J'ai plusieurs peintures._ → _J'en ai plusieurs.
J'ai quelques peintures._ → _J'en ai quelques-unes.
J'ai trois peintures._ → _J'en ai trois.
J'ai un grand nombre de peintures._ → _J'en ai un grand nombre.
J'ai beaucoup de peintures._ → _J'en ai beaucoup._​
Besides, as already suggested by Olivier, _en_ is used by itself when replacing the indefinite plural article:

_J'ai des peintures._ → _J'en ai._​


----------

